# plus d'affichage de fichiers sur le bureau



## loic35 (19 Décembre 2011)

J'avais enregistré un certain nombre de fichiers sur le bureau de mon iBook G4, aujourd'hui tout à disparu après le passage d'un de mes petits enfants. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Merci d'avance. Loic


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2011)

As tu été voir dans la corbeille ?

Autrement utilise la fonction Recherche (ou Spotlight, si ça existe sur ton OS ?) avec le nom d'un de tes fichiers. En espérant que tu connaisses au moins un nom et que tes petits enfants aient déplacés tous les fichiers au même endroit. 


PS tes petits enfants lisent-ils MacGé ? Depuis le temps qu'on explique qu'il ne faut pas laisser de fichiers sur le bureau, ils sont passés à l'action


----------



## loic35 (20 Décembre 2011)

A priori j'ai un problème pour accéder au finder. Pouvez-vous m'aider. Loic


----------



## gmaa (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Sur quel OS? 10.x? <--> iBook G4
Pour 10.6.8 par exemple on peut réinstaller le système sans trop de casse.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

L'affichage des icônes sur le Bureau étant réalisé par le Finder, il paraît normal qu'un problème de fonctionnement du Finder les fasse disparaître.

Par exemple, le simple fait de quitter le Finder (je dis bien quitter, et non pas seulement fermer toutes ses fenêtres) rend le Bureau en apparence totalement vide. Néanmoins, tous les fichiers et raccourcis qu'il contient sont toujours bien présents dans le dossier du Bureau, c'est-à-dire dans _[petite maison]/Bureau/_ (ou encore _[petite maison]/Desktop/_). Le re-lancement du Finder les fait réapparaître sur le fond d'écran.


Tu dis avoir des problèmes pour accéder au Finder, peux-tu être plus précis ? Son icône est-elle sur le Dock ? Se passe-t-il quelque chose quand tu clique dessus ? As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton Mac ?


----------



## loic35 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse. L'image du finder est bien dans le dock, mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe. J'ai également essayé de redémarrer mon iBook G4 0SX 10.4.11, mais rien ne revient. Je suis dans l'attente de ta précieuse analyse. LOIChttp://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Décembre 2011)

Comme causes possibles, je pense en priorité à :
- des autorisations d'accès inadéquates empêchent le lancement du Finder
- un fichier de configuration du Finder a été endommagée
- l'application Finder a été endommagée

La réparation peut adéquate peut être, selon le cas :
- une réparation des autorisations avec l'Utilitaire de disque
- la régénération du fichier de configuration problématique
- la réinstallation du Finder

Malheureusement, sans pouvoir utiliser le Finder pour lancer les outils nécessaires, l'opération risque d'être plutôt difficile.


Disposes-tu d'une seconde session (autre utilisateur déclaré) sur ce Mac ? Dans le cas contraire, apprête-toi à ressortir le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X...


----------



## loic35 (23 Décembre 2011)

Merci en tout cas pour les réponses. C'est pas terrible mais c'est la vie. Bonne fêtes.


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Il reste à réinstaller le système en partant des DVDs.

Confiance! Cela ne détruit pas les fichiers utilisateurs sauf si on le demande


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2011)

loic35 a dit:


> Merci en tout cas pour les réponses. C'est pas terrible mais c'est la vie. Bonne fêtes.


Attention, pas de conclusions hâtives. La première opération à tenter après avoir démarré sur le DVD d'installation n'est pas d'emblée la réinstallation, mais la *réparation des autorisations* du disque système.


----------

